# New to Fantasy



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Good evening folks. Just a question really, just returned back to the fantasy game after a good 10 years away, and have so far selected Mortal Warriors of Chaos as my army of choice. I am just a little curious what the implications of running a particular army list would be like?

Namely:

2- Exalted Champions - Undivided

4+ Units of Chaos Warriors of Undivided with shields and hand weapons - Each 24 models strong

2 Units of Great Weapon / Dual hand weapon wielding chosen - 12 models a piece

1+ Units of Chaos Knights

Just curious really on peoples opinions on going for the heavy armour of the Chaos gods list so to speak, and would be more then willing to take suggestions. Although i am just in the process of writing up a large series of fluff for my potential Exalted champions


Points wise finally. Initially looking to build 1000pts worth of men, working my way up to 1500pts and then finally 2000pts.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A few thoughts:

Firstly, most of the non-MR magic defence in WoC needs a wizard; as many of the spells in the BRB Lores are not stopped by MR you might suffer without a Sorcerer. However, as Sorcerers wear Chaos Armour they would still fit your heavy armour theme.

Without other considerations (e.g. Specific EoTG rolls) AHW is statistically the weakest of the three Chosen weapons against anything above T2; however, it is not terrible so do it if you want.

Your Chosen look venerable to missile fire; I suggest giving them shields if only for the +1AS against shooting/magic.

As CR has changed your Knights are less likely to hit and break the enemy in one turn, so they are going to be more use as support or WM hunting than on their own so, for low points games you might not see a great return from them.

You are not using Marks; is this for fluff, or another reason?


----------



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the lack of marks so far is just that i am planning on diversifying later on for fluff reasons. Plus it will allow me to put together a larger army.

With my Current Army List it includes the following:

Heros:

1x Exalted Champion: Daemonic Mount, Shield, Hand weapon, Favour of the Gods, Biting Blade and Crimson Armour of Dargan.

Core:

12x Chaos warriors: Shields, Hand weapons, Chaos armour, Standard bearer, Champion, War banner.

10x Chaos Warriors: Great weapons, Chaos Armour, Champion

10x Chaos Warriors: Additional Hand weapons, Champion

Special:

Chaos Chariot

Rare:

Dragon Ogre Shaggoth: Great Weapon


Another Question would be, based upon expanding the Army, Would Haveing Kholek Suneater (The Lord Dragon Ogre) Two Shaggoths, A unit of Dragon Ogres or two, Followed by lots of cheap marauders make up a rather interesting little list? With the inevitable cheap Tzeentchen Sorcerer support?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tolethmemnos said:


> Heros:
> 
> 1x Exalted Champion: Daemonic Mount, Shield, Hand weapon, Favour of the Gods, Biting Blade and Crimson Armour of Dargan.


Can't really comment on this, but I'd get a Sorcerer next, followed by a Battle-Standard.



> Core:
> 
> 12x Chaos warriors: Shields, Hand weapons, Chaos armour, Standard bearer, Champion, War banner.
> 
> ...


Combine these and change up the weapon selection. Get rid of AHW, and replace Great Weapons with Halberds. Get another box so you can run two decent sized blocks.



> Special:
> 
> Chaos Chariot
> 
> ...


Fairly decent, though I haven't ever seen Chariots used that much for Chaos.




> Another Question would be, based upon expanding the Army, Would Haveing Kholek Suneater (The Lord Dragon Ogre) Two Shaggoths, A unit of Dragon Ogres or two, Followed by lots of cheap marauders make up a rather interesting little list? With the inevitable cheap Tzeentchen Sorcerer support?


Kholek Suneater is a big points-waster, but Dragon-Ogres might be a worthy investment, if you have a conversion in mind. The GW models are just too ugly to ever be fielded. Period. XD


----------

